# Laptop Lenovo zum spielen geeignet???



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (29. Mai 2013)

Hallo, ich möchte mir hauoptsächlich zum Arbeiten und Filmeschauen einen Laptop anschaffen. Der Haken: Ab und zu soll er auch SPiele wie Fifa ruckelfrei wiedergeben können. Bei Saturn bin ich auf folgendes Angebot gestoßen:

LENOVO G580 MBBGHGE i7-3520M/8GB/1TB Kaufberater kaufen bei Saturn

Dieses Modell kann ich bei Lenovo selbst nicht finden. Woran liegt das?
Das Budget sollte 700 € nicht übersteigen. Gibt es da Grafikkarten, die besser sind als die 635 GT, die ja nicht grade ein Juwel ist?
Außerdem habe ich mich bei diesem Modell für einen hoch getakteten Dualcore i7 entschieden, ist das ok, oder besser ein ca. 2,2 Ghz Quad?

Vielen Dank schonmal.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (29. Mai 2013)

Die 635m reicht vor allem für die Auflösung, die das Notebook hat, sehr gut aus, wenn man keine Riesenansprüche an die Details hat. Fifa zB braucht ohnehin kaum Grafikpower, wenn man moderne Maßstäbe ansetzt. Und der starke Dualcore ist meiner Meinung nach schon die beste Wahl. Spiele bzw Detaileinstellungen, denen die CPU nicht reicht, werden auch mit der Grafikkarte Probleme bekommen.

So was wie Hitman Absolution, Battlefield 3 usw. macht da bei mittleren Details nicht mehr mit, bei niedrigen Details grenzwertig - siehe auch hier: NVIDIA GeForce GT 635M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ  aber ansonsten völlig ausreichend, auch dank der Spielekonsolen, wegen derer alten Technik so gut wie jedes Spiel zumindest auf minimalen Details selbst mit für heutige Verhältnisse schwachen Grafikkarten läuft.

Hier auch Benches zu der Karte, auf der die 635m basiert: NVIDIA GeForce GT 555M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ



Und dass Du das Modell bei Lenovo nicht findest, hat simple Gründe: erstens gibt es für Saturn oder auch MediaMarkt usw. sehr oft "spezielle" Modelle, die es nur dort gibt und die Du dann sogar nicht mal in Preisvergleich-Seiten findest, und zweitens gibt es (auch bei anderen Hersteller) sowieso alle Nase lang kleinere Ausstattungsunterschiede beim gleichen Grundmodell, durch die direkt ein neuer "Modellname" entsteht, so dass man unmöglich wirklich JEDEM einzelnen Modell eine eigenen Eintrag widmen kann. Es werden an sich nur Grundmodell-Namen gelistet wie zB Lenovo G580 und das war's dann. Daher gibt es wohl auch nur diese Seite: Lenovo G580 Notebook | Lenovo (DE)  die dann eben alle G580 umfasst.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (3. Juni 2013)

Ok, vielen Dank 
Ich habe noch ein anderes Modell für 850€ gefunden:

http://www.saturn.de/mcs/product/TOSHIBA-Satellite-P855-32U-i7-3630QM-8GB-750GB,48352,241166,501362.html?langId=-3

Lohnt sich das?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juni 2013)

Die 640m ist an sich nicht besser als die 635m, die tun sich fast nix. Der Aufpreis zum 700€-Lenovo ist daher was hoch, trotz Quadcore -  aber vlt geh mal vor Ort schauen, ob das Toshiba anderweitig irgendwie "besser" wirkt, auch vlt vom Display her


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (4. Juni 2013)

Ja, das stimmt auch wieder. Lohnen würde sich vll eine 660 GT, allerdings habe ich bei Saturn und co keinen Laptop in der Richtung, bis ca 850€ gefunden. Ich wäre bereit das bezahlen (zu lassen :p ), denn in einem anderen Thread hast du zu einer besseren Graka geraten, während ein aktueller i5 ausreichen sollte.  Im Prinzip reicht ja auch der Lenovo, da ich den Laptop aber zumindest teilweise bezahlt bekomme, überlege ich halt, etwas mehr zu investieren, damit er "länger hält"


----------



## TrinityBlade (4. Juni 2013)

Hier hätte ich einen Laptop mit GTX 660M für knapp 700€. Allerdings ist in diesem Fall die Leistung des Grafikchips bedingt durch die hohe Displayauflösung (1920*1080) auch bitter nötig:

MSI GE60-i560M287FD (0016GA-SKU10) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (4. Juni 2013)

ja, danke, auf die Idee mal bei geizhals zu schauen hätte ich auch kommen können 

http://geizhals.de/?cat=nb&sort=t&bpmax=900&filter=+Liste+aktualisieren+&asuch=&v=e&plz=&dist=&xf=27_4~11_750~883_GeForce+GTX+6~9_1366x768~2377_15.9~12_8192~2379_15~1482_Intel~29_Core+i7-3~82_HDD~884_NVIDIA+%28dediziert%29~26_Windows+8

Was haltet ihr von diesen Laptops? Eigentlich sind die ja schon deutlich besser als mein erstes Modell... Gibt es da einen Haken?
Für diesen Preis hab ich sonst nirgends ähnliche Laptops mit OS bekommen


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juni 2013)

Der Link geht bei mir nicht, nach was genau hast Du denn gefiltert?


Bei FullHD musst Du halkt höllisch aufpassen, da gelten die ganzen Benchmarks aus meinen Links nicht mehr, da die fast immer mit maximal 1366x768 gemacht werden, und FulHD hat fast doppelt so viele Pixel - das heißt nicht, dass die Leistung direkt halbiert wird, denn auch die CPU spielt ja eine Rolle - aber die Grafikkarte muss im schlimmsten Falle wirklich doppelt so viel leisten...


----------



## TrinityBlade (4. Juni 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Der Link geht bei mir nicht, nach was genau hast Du denn gefiltert?


Wenn man den Beitrag zitiert, kann man den Link rauskopieren:
http://geizhals.de/?cat=nb&sort=t&bpmax=900&filter=+Liste+aktualisieren+&asuch=&v=e&plz=&dist=&xf=27_4~11_750~883_GeForce+GTX+6~9_1366x768~2377_15.9~12_8192~2379_15~1482_Intel~29_Core+i7-3~82_HDD~884_NVIDIA+%28dediziert%29~26_Windows+8



> Bei FullHD musst Du halkt höllisch aufpassen, da gelten die ganzen Benchmarks aus meinen Links nicht mehr, da die fast immer mit maximal 1366x768 gemacht werden, und FulHD hat fast doppelt so viele Pixel - das heißt nicht, dass die Leistung direkt halbiert wird, denn auch die CPU spielt ja eine Rolle - aber die Grafikkarte muss im schlimmsten Falle wirklich doppelt so viel leisten...


Jup, da hast du Recht. Auf der anderen Seite wollte der TE den Laptop halt hauptsächlich zum Arbeiten und Filme schauen. Und da wäre mir persönlich eine Auflösung von 1366*768 auf 15,6" etwas zu wenig.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (4. Juni 2013)

ja, genau das wäre halt meine frage. ist die gtx 660 auf 1920x1080 besser als die gt 635 auf 1366x768. denn fifa und sowas wie BFBC 2 sollten schon gut laufen. ich hoffe der link geht jetzt, ich schreib die daten aber nochmal kurz rein:

CPU: Intel Core i7-3630QM, 4x 2.40GHz • RAM: 8GB • Festplatte: 1000GB • optisches Laufwerk: DVD+/-RW DL • Grafik: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660M, 2GB, HDMI • Display: 15.6", 1920x1080, glare • Betriebssystem: Windows 8 64-Bit •

ODER der gleiche mit kleinerer festplatte und einem etwas schwächeren Prozessor (i7 3610QM)


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juni 2013)

FIFA ist für beide Karten Null Problem, die Engine braucht kaum power.

Battlefield BC 2 läuft mit der GTX 660m auf 90FPS in "mittel" bei 1366x768, da sollte es an sich auch in FullHD mit 40-50 FPS laufen. Mit der 635m wären es bei 1366x768 in einem Test 53FPS. D.h. FullHD 660m vs 1366x768 635m gleich sich scheinbar ungefähr aus.

BF3 wiederum auf mittel mit der 660m in ca 55FPS, das kann in FullHD dann vlt trotzdem noch 35-40FPS sein, mit Pech aber nur 25-27FPS. Mit der 635m wären es eh nur 28FPS.


Mir persönlich waren aber 15,6 Zöller mit FullHD immer ZU klein, da hab ich die Icons usw. immer auf groß gestellt, so dass man auch direkt ein kleiner auflösendes Display hätte nehmen können...  Websites hab ich rangezoomt usw. - hilfreich wäre FullHD bei Programmen, bei denen du viele Icons/Werkzeuge hast und nicht ran/wegzoomen kannst. zB Wenn Du jetzt eine Werkzeugleiste mit 20 Icons untereinander hast, die halt jeweils 50 Pixel hoch sind, dann sind das nun mal 1000 Pixel, und das passt in der Höhe nicht auf 1366x768, so dass Du entweder nach unten scrollen musst, um bestimmte Menüpunkte zu sehen, oder eine zweite Reihe mit Icons erstellt wird, so dass Du bei der Breite an Arbeitsfläche verlierst


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (4. Juni 2013)

Also ist es von der Leistung, die mir "Netto" bleibt, egal, welche ich zum Spielen nehme. Ich weiß nur nicht, ob ein FullHD Display vll brillianter wirkt, bzw ein 1366x768 nicht vll etwas körnig. Damit hab ich keine Erfahrungen.

Der Einwand mit der Größe stimmt natürlich.

Im Prinzip sind wir damit ja wieder beim Prozessor, mein ursprüngliches hatte ja einen DualCore 
Nunja  Danke schonmal


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juni 2013)

"körnig" wirken die 1366x768 sicher nicht - aber manche finden das FulHD halt brillianter und WOLLEN es haben. Mein Bruder hatte FullHD, ich fand ich das halt einfach nur unnötig. Also, ich rede jetzt immer von 15,6 Zoll. IN 17 Zoll würd ich durchaus FullHD nehmen, aber ansonsten: klar sieht ein Foto oder Film dann da auch besser aus, und wie beschrieben können Anwendungen ggf. auf einem 1366er-Display wegen Menüs&co nur noch rel. wenig Arbeitsfläche über lassen, aber ICH fand es immer etwas ZU fein, und selbst wenn ich beides "gleichgut" finden würde: FullHD kostet bei ansonsten gleicher Ausstattung halt auch immer mehr.

vlt schau Dir mal in nem Saturn oder so als Vergleich beides an. "Verkehrt" sind 1366x768 aber auf keinen Fall, das haben die weitaus meisten 15,6er-Notebooks, nur ca 10-15% auf dem Markt haben FullHD, und unter den verkauften Notebooks werden sicher sogar noch weniger Kunden FullHD nehmen, auch weil sicher die meisten Leute eh keine teuren Notebooks kaufen (FulHD geht erst ab ca 700€ los) - ich hab aber selten jemanden sagen hören, dass 1366x768 irgendwie zu wenig seien... nur unter denen, die schon mal FullHD hatten bei 15,6 Zoll, gibt es welche, die dann bei Nutzung eines Modelles mit 1366 unzufrieden sind, aber auch welche wie mich, die FullHD sogar zu filigran finden


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (4. Juni 2013)

ok... mir schwirrt der kopf 
wenn es das lenovo mit der gtx 660 ohne full hd gäbe, wäre das doch perfekt odert? habe ein solches modell nämlich grade gefunden...
sorry fürs erneute nachhaken...


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juni 2013)

Für MICH wäre das dann perfekt, aber ansonsten ist fullHD bei 15,6 Zoll Geschmackssache. Aber wie gesagt: die weitaus meisten Modelle haben kein FullHD, und die Leute sind trotzdem nicht unzufrieden, d.h. ein echter Nachteil ist fehlendes FullHD nur dann, wenn man es schon kennt und selber für wichtig hält.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (6. Juni 2013)

Lenovo IdeaPad Y580, Core i7-3610QM, 8GB RAM, 750GB, Windows 8 (M7783GE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Dieser wird es nun  
Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juni 2013)

kannst ja dann mal berichten


----------

